# vote for the June Photo



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi guys sorry I'm so far behind, vacation and work left me no time what so ever. So we'll make the vote a little quick this month so we can get back on schedule. We will vote until 7/13.

The theme was "Best Friends" so pick your favorite

Enzos_Mom


goldenlover84









dexter0125










Simtek









ljilly28











paula bedard



Rob's GRs



cathyjobray









Kelly3204










Megora








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97945&d=1308222445


MidasMom










ActionJackson



Cory


Silver39









Stretchdrive










goldenjackpuppy



AmbikaGR



Sunrise


maggie1951



HudsensMama9










olik



Tuckers Mom










Bogey's Mom



Nash666



Lisa_and_Willow.










Jamm









Ranger










missmarstar









esSJay









MyJaxson









ebenjamin85


kwhit










FranH










goldensrbest



MicheleKC87



Bob Dylan



Finn's Fan



Gwen



akgolden










West



BayBeams




Mileysmom



mm03gn










Kendall's Mommy



Chance911



coppers-mom



goldenmum


Laurie


jealous1



daisygolden



liv










BriGuy










Catalina



ShipIt










shortcake23


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heehee. Voted. 

I had three or four favorites this month, but I just loved the one I picked. That look!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought every one of them should win. They all put a smile on my face. This is going to be a tough one....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just noticed that Megora and Rob's GRs have the same photo posted.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

These are all so fantastic! I don't even know if I can vote, since I can only vote for one. This is really difficult to pick just one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*These are all amazing pictures,* *it was extremely hard picking just one. *

This has been the Best Photo Month contest so far IMO.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well that was hard. This was my first time voting here are all the photo contests this hard?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted, but it was hard this month.

*CONGRATULATIONS* to everyone that posted, just great pictures!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Lots of really nice ones this month! It was a great subject!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> Just noticed that Megora and Rob's GRs have the same photo posted.


Megora's picture is now added.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures.

Did anyone else notice the funny sign in the window behind these beauties? 


I'll bet you'd have to beware of being licked and loved half to death.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think this is the hardest contest yet. To me they are all winners as they show the best buds picture. Which was the one My Beau won a couple of years ago, right after he passed away.


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are all so adorable! that was hard to choose! Good pictures everyone!!


----------

